# 3pt issue



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

So on our 684 which we put a vicon Cm2400 cutter i cant get the arms to level. The left side arm is always higher than the right. I cant move the rights adjustment up any more. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Some suggestions:

Adjust the left arm down.

Replace lift arm components to remove wear in the linkages.

Put up with it.

I had to replace the right side lift arm on my NH TS100 last year because the threads in the length adjustment were becoming too worn.

Roger


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

So you are saying the lift arms aren’t level?


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea when it picks up the cutter the right side arm is lower and the cutter hitch is not level, Trying to figure out why i cant get it to level


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Make sure rear tires inflated equally


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Any chance of finding another adjustable arm? Put it on the left side so you can crank up on right side and down on left side.

I know it's easy to spend other peoples' money but it's the only idea I have....


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

If it is like other xx4 tractors I have seen the 3-point arms slide and cannot be set at a certain height to control an upward lift like the left arm would get from a disc mower. Some arms have a way to pin the arm in a set position but not all. In a pinch I have put a set of vice grips on the left arm.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

dvcochran said:


> If it is like other xx4 tractors I have seen the 3-point arms slide and cannot be set at a certain height to control an upward lift like the left arm would get from a disc mower. Some arms have a way to pin the arm in a set position but not all. In a pinch I have put a set of vice grips on the left arm.


I was going to suggest the same, a couple of our articulated are like that, you insert a pin into the upper yoke to prevent the arm from being able to move up.

I have a ditch bank mower that I always had to lower the left side to get to run level, finally I made a new weight bracket and added like 7 more suitcase weights to it.


----------

